# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  Siempre 6

## ElGranDantón

Buenos días.

Creo que es de sobra conocida la rutina de Siempre 6 de Juan Tamariz, y aquí hemos hablado varias veces de ella.

Me gustaría que me aconsejárais, aquí expertos que sois, algún gimmick o fake para hacer este efecto, puesto que al hacer la cuenta pertinente, ya me empieza a doler el dedo. No sé si os habrá pasado a vosotros, o quizás soy yo demasiado bruto al hacerlo. De todas maneras, si hay algún gimmick pues mejor que mejor.

Un saludo!

----------


## ganu

> Buenos días.
> 
> Creo que es de sobra conocida la rutina de Siempre 6 de Juan Tamariz, y aquí hemos hablado varias veces de ella.
> 
> Me gustaría que me aconsejárais, aquí expertos que sois, algún gimmick o fake para hacer este efecto, puesto que al hacer la cuenta pertinente, ya me empieza a doler el dedo. No sé si os habrá pasado a vosotros, o quizás soy yo demasiado bruto al hacerlo.* De todas maneras, si hay algún gimmick pues mejor que mejor*.
> 
> Un saludo!


No estoy nada de acuerdo con lo que ahí escribes. Siempre optamos (yo también me incluyo) por el camino más fácil, el que menos esfuerzo físico o mental requiera y eso no es bueno. Se prodria aplicar la frase de "lo barato sale caro" es decir, dejarse llevar por lo fácil al final es menos práctico o útil.

Saber hacer la cuenta pertinente, el forzaje necesario, el empalme útil o la misdirection oportuna es mucho mejor que basar un buen juego en un gimmick. Piensa que el guimmick solo te servirá para ese juego, como mucho para dos o tres, pero saber hacer el contaje te vale para cualquier juego en el que sea necesario aplicarla.

A veces nos dedicamos a poner parches en los rotos en vez de tratar de arreglar definitivamente el "descosio".

Tras esta perorata (te estarás preguntando porque te estoy contando esto), decirte que se que existe un guimmick para este juego pero francamente nunca me he molestado en saber siquiera su nombre. No se si en los posts en los que se debate sobre este _game_ (para no repetir) se especifique un poco más.

Siento haberte dado la brasa para nada   :Oops:  , saludos

----------


## ElGranDantón

Para nada me has dado la brasa, te has molestado en contestarme y eso ya es suficiente  :Wink1: 

La verdad es que tienes razón, he buscado el camino más fácil... Pero bueno, quizás sí sea más apropiado utilizar la técnica necesaria y dejarse de aparatejos.

Es la tecnología moderna, que nos pone todo al alcance y siempre elegimos el camino fácil, el que no tiene esfuerzo jeje.

Un saludo!

----------


## Vangrant

Con lo que mola estar en una casa, y te digan... toma, unas cartas, haznos un juego!
y sin el gimmick hacer el Siempre 6

----------


## ElGranDantón

Ya lo sé, pero es que me duele el dedo de hacer la técnica esa... Debe ser que lo hago demasiado a lo cafre xD!

----------


## Potamito

O debe ser que te hace falta *practicar* la técnica, cuida la presión del dedo, en otro juegos puedes utilizar la cuenta, para así ir poniendola en práctica cada segundo que puedas, y ya verás como comienza a salir sin mayor esfuerzo y con un gran numero de cartas... lo otro, las cartas al estar nuevas están más duras, por lo que requieren mayor presión, prueba usar cartas más usadas las cuales ya estarán más manipulables, con las cuales no te debería causar mayor problema en el dedo...

Por cierto.. adiós a ese Gimmick

Saludos!!

----------


## ElGranDantón

Ok jeje, gracias por vuestros sabios consejos. 

De todas maneras voy a practicar con pocas cartas, olvidándome del juego, y ya iré subiendo el número de cartas.

Un saludo!

----------


## Potamito

> Ok jeje, gracias por vuestros sabios consejos. 
> 
> De todas maneras voy a practicar con pocas cartas, olvidándome del juego, y ya iré subiendo el número de cartas.
> 
> Un saludo!


SSShhh!! Silencio!! que hay muchos ojos que nos leen...  :evil: 

Saludos

----------


## ElGranDantón

:Wink:

----------


## arimarjul

hola

bueno el tema es este:
primero me presennto me llamo martin  y soy de argentina

la verdad qe empece a practicar magia hace 3 meses pero con la facultad y el trabajo no tengo tiempo para ir a la escuela de magia ya qe no me coinciden los horarios de este año.
sin embargo he buscado libros y videos y pude llegar a bastante.
uno de los magos qe mas me gusta es Tamariz y justamente uno de los efectos con cartas qe mas deseo aprender es "siempre 6"
y el problema es qe no aguanto esperar todo un año hasta empezar la escuela de magia y tratar de aprender cómo se logra, asi qe no pido qe me digan como es porqe lei en las reglas qe no se puede.
me re cuesta escribir qe me revelen un efecto porqe no me gusta qe la gente pida qe le revelen trucos solo para saber cómo es.
yo lo quiero aprender y lo voy a practicar hasta qe me salga a la perfeccion pero no tengo idea de donde encontrarlo

espero qe me puedan ayudar sin desobedecer las reglas del foro

si ofendo a alguien perdonen pero sepan qe soy alguien a quien le interesa la magia y no voy a desperdiciar lo qe aprenda

buen un saludo y muchas gracias igual

----------


## cuenk

Lee el Cartomagia Funedamental poniendo especial interés en las cuentas falsas y entenderás muchisimos juegos que ahora te parecen imposibles. 
No se si está en algun libro publicado, me extrañaría mucho, realmente no hay mucho que explicar. 
un saludo

----------


## Potamito

Vamos a ver arimarjul:

- Primero que todo, si llevas tan sólo 3 meses en esto, sin duda, el siempre 6, no es un juego que puedas lograr conseguir con mirar una ilustración o con que te digan "se hace con tal...." nooo, va mas allá que todo eso, hay muchos juegos que requieren mucho más que una "simple" técnica para ser ejecutados.

- LLevas tres meses, ¿De donde has esudiado?

- Veo que te diste una vuelta por las reglas del foro, pero al parecer te has saltado una... *Buscar en el Buscador* (que raro suena eso...)
 :Lol:  

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...empre&start=15
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...386&highlight=
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...hlight=siempre
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...t=siempre+seis
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...t=siempre+seis

No me tomó más de 5 minutos hacer esto, que podrías haber hecho tu...

En fin, recuerda que el juego es más que una simple técnica...

Saludos!!

----------


## ElGranDantón

Practica mucho figura, a mí ya me va saliendo con pocas cartas... De momento está bastante jodido, pero vamos, por mis [censored] que lo logro.

----------


## arimarjul

Buen peimero gracias por responderme tan rapido

pido un millon de disculpas siempre uso el buscador pero lo qe hice fue no fijarme en todos los resultados, no es de vago, pasa qe estoy acostumbrado a un buscador de otro foro qe pone en la primera pagina los titulos qe coinciden exactamente con lo escrito y en las siguientes los qe hay alguna o mas palabras qe coinciden con las qe escribi. pero ahora qe entendi como funciona este no lo voy a hacer mas. perdon de nuevo

buen Potamito me preguntaste donde he estudiado porqe dije qe estudiaba ace tres meses y lo qe se lo aprendi la mayoria de los dvds de Daryl, tambien aprendi de los videos de Michael Ammar, y de Tamariz, tambien me la paso viendo mucho a Brad Christian, Michael Skinner y alguno mas.
lo qe estoy buscando ahora es leer algo de historia de la magia pero me mata la facultad porqe se me complica con el estudio.

no se si esta bien decir qe estoy aprendiendo hace 3 meses,obvio no me comparo con alguien qe esta llendo a la escuela de magia pero todo lo qe sé lo aprendi asi  qe no se otra palabra para describirlo.

buen gracias por contstarme voy a investigar seguro 

un saludo

----------


## Potamito

Bueno, has empezado con buen material, Daryl te servirá mucho para ahora y para más adelante, asumo que lo de Ammar es el Easy to Master Card Miracles, es un buen material, pero carece de muchas técnicas que puedas aprender, pero eso se soluciona con el de Daryl, en fin, es un buen material, pero no hay como los libros, estudia de un buen libro, y conseguirás un mejor aprendizaje...

Saludos y suerte en tu vía mágica...

----------


## Kal-El

Para *ElGranDantón*

Primero, pido disculpas por ser parecer "descolgado"
Segundo, pido disculpas (a todos) por no poder aportar una respuesta a esa pregunta.

No conozco la rutina de "Siempre 6" de Tamariz, pero el que yo hago lo conozco como "El Anticristo" y no se precisa gimmick, pero como no se...no se si estas hablando de lo mismo.

----------


## rafa cama

> Siempre optamos (yo también me incluyo) por el camino más fácil, el que menos esfuerzo físico o mental requiera y eso no es bueno.


Pues yo pienso que, a igualdad de efecto y limpieza para el público, cuanto más sencillo todo, mejor.

En mi caso, uso el gimnick y creo que lo seguiré usando muchos, muchos años.

Pero esta es sólo mi opinión.

Saludines.

----------


## ElGranDantón

> Para *ElGranDantón*
> 
> Primero, pido disculpas por ser parecer "descolgado"
> Segundo, pido disculpas (a todos) por no poder aportar una respuesta a esa pregunta.
> 
> No conozco la rutina de "Siempre 6" de Tamariz, pero el que yo hago lo conozco como "El Anticristo" y no se precisa gimmick, pero como no se...no se si estas hablando de lo mismo.


No he etendido ni una palabra de lo que has dicho...

----------


## martamagika

> Iniciado por Kal-El
> 
> Para *ElGranDantón*
> 
> Primero, pido disculpas por ser parecer "descolgado"
> Segundo, pido disculpas (a todos) por no poder aportar una respuesta a esa pregunta.
> 
> No conozco la rutina de "Siempre 6" de Tamariz, pero el que yo hago lo conozco como "El Anticristo" y no se precisa gimmick, pero como no se...no se si estas hablando de lo mismo.
> 
> ...


me uno al desconcierto.... :shock: 

ahh y para mi mejor sin gimmicks

----------


## shark

> Iniciado por ganu
> 
> Siempre optamos (yo también me incluyo) por el camino más fácil, el que menos esfuerzo físico o mental requiera y eso no es bueno.
> 
> 
> Pues yo pienso que, a igualdad de efecto y limpieza para el público, cuanto más sencillo todo, mejor.
> 
> *En mi caso, uso el gimnick y creo que lo seguiré usando muchos, muchos años.*
> 
> ...


Y lo bien que lo usas bandido!  8-)

----------


## 0wn3d

Se pueden dar alguna pista sobre el gimmick? :roll:

----------


## ElGranDantón

Hombre, en realidad no se debe... Y dirás tú: Y, ¿tú dices eso, que eres el primero que lo ha preguntado? Sí, pero no se debe, jaja.

Te respondo lo mismo que me han respondido a mí, practica con la bucle y te saldrá.

Para ser mago hay que tener una palabra muy en cuenta: Paciencia.

----------


## Enrique J. Ferrojas

¿Se puede decir el tipo de cuenta que requiere el juego..?  :?

----------


## Ravenous

¿Cuenta? ¿quien ha hablado de cuentas? Un bucle no es un rizo?

----------


## ranijo

> ¿Se puede decir el tipo de cuenta que requiere el juego..?  :?



Joer..................tú has leido bien todo el hilo :Confused:  O que parte de bucle no entiendes?

----------


## ElGranDantón

> Iniciado por E.J
> 
> ¿Se puede decir el tipo de cuenta que requiere el juego..?  :?
> 
> 
> 
> Joer..................tú has leido bien todo el hilo O que parte de bucle no entiendes?


Me vuelvo a perder, y es la segunda vez... Jaja!

----------


## Potamito

Un poco de respeto por el juego... porfavor!!


 :evil:

----------


## 0wn3d

Ok voy a mirar a ver si encuentro "el bucle".  :Wink:

----------


## ElGranDantón

> Ok voy a mirar a ver si encuentro "el bucle".


Yo creo que incluso el empuje o puss-off está mejor. De todas maneras, fúmate digoooo léete (chiste malo) el Canuto.

----------


## 0wn3d

Si jeje.. ya tengo el bucle y el "puss" off que dices tu.. ahora a practicar y a comerse la cabeza. :P

----------


## ElGranDantón

No te queda más entonces. Practica 80 horas al día mínimo, ya verás que pronto verás resultados  :Wink1:

----------


## darkserch

Hola

A mi me parece que la duda que tenia al autor del tema ya le quedo clara y pienso que talvez se deberia cerrar el hilo o no??

Chau :twisted:

----------


## ElGranDantón

Sí, a mí me ha quedado claro... Pero tampoco hay necesidad de cerrarlo, ¿no? Vamos, no conozco muy bien la dinámica de este foro, porque soy muy reciente, pero vamos...

----------


## 0wn3d

> No te queda más entonces. Practica 80 horas al día mínimo, ya verás que pronto verás resultados


No tengo tanto tiempo   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## ElGranDantón

> No tengo tanto tiempo


Jeje, bueno... Quien dice 80 dice 35. El caso es que necesitas muchas.

----------


## 0wn3d

Tampoco hay prisa  :Wink1:  poco a poco.

----------


## darkserch

OK

Yo solo decia :? 

Chau :twisted:

----------


## Potamito

Qué nadie leyó lo que antes escribí??

Un poquito de respeto por el juego por favor... ojo con lo que se dice!!

 :roll:

----------


## darkserch

Hola

Potamito por eso mismo dije que si no seria correcto cerrar el hilo.

Chau :twisted:

----------


## Potamito

Estoy de acuerdo... pero lamentablemente yo no puedo hacer nada... sólo esperar a ver si algún moderador lo ve...  :roll:

----------


## ElGranDantón

No es en el primer post donde se habla de la técnica del juego. Perdón si he hablado más de la cuenta (nunca mejor dicho), pero no era mi intención saltarme las normas.

----------


## ranijo

> Qué nadie leyó lo que antes escribí??
> 
> Un poquito de respeto por el juego por favor... ojo con lo que se dice!!
> 
>  :roll:


Con todos mis respetos Potamito, puedes decirme en qué momento se le esta faltando el respeto al juego? Supongo que te refieres a haber nombrado la cuenta bucle; si es eso, no veo falta de respeto por ningún sitio, solo se nombra el nombre de una técnica que para el que la conozca, sabra de lo que se está hablando y el que no la conozca...... pues eso mismo, ni idea de que se está hablando.

Creía que estabamos en un foro de magia.....

----------


## Potamito

De acuerdo ranijo...

Pero primero que todo, como regla básica estamos en un foro en el cual no se puede desvelar secretos de la magia, este efecto, tiene como BASE, la cuenta, es decir, sin ir más lejos y para una malisima presentación el efecto se puede realizar con la cuenta, es decir, que se hizo al nombrarla??   :? 

En fin, encuentro que se ha hablado mucho más de lo necesario...

Saludos!!

----------


## Kal-El

*Para ElGranDantón y martamagika*

Bueno...voy a tratar de traducir...lo que pasa es que lo escribi muy apurado y muchas veces me olvido que nuestro dialecto difiere un poco con el de ustedes...

Cuando puse 



> Primero, pido disculpas por ser parecer "descolgado"


"descolgado" me refiero a la posibilidad de que diera una respuesta que nada que ver... (como paso) 

Cuando puse 




> Segundo, pido disculpas (a todos) por no poder aportar una respuesta a esa pregunta


Pedi disculpas a todos (los que habian intervenido con sus opiniones) por que ellos lo hicieron convencidos de sus respuestas y yo...simplemente "descolgado"

Cuando puse:




> No conozco la rutina de "Siempre 6" de Tamariz


Quise decir eso...


Cuando puse:




> pero el que yo hago lo conozco como "El Anticristo" y no se precisa gimmick, pero como no se...no se si estas hablando de lo mismo


quise decir que el juego que yo hago y en el cual simpre sale 6 lo conozco con ese nombre ("El Anticristo") y que no precisaba ningun otro tipo de elemento que las cartas...

Luego...leyendo las siguientes respuestas me di cuenta que Yo no estaba hablando del mismo juego.

PD: Prometo poner "Siempre 6" en el buscador   :Oops:

----------


## ElGranDantón

Ya me parecía a mí que no hablábamos de lo mismo.

PD- Aguante Argentina!

----------


## Mecachis

siempre seis es un clásico de la magia,  y si alguien está interesado en aprenderlo ya se encargará en indagar como se hace la cuenta bucle, asi que no veo porqué habria de cerrarse este hilo, sino al contrario. y ya de puestos hay una version de un tal Alex  Elmsley que se hace con 5 en la que aparece un  toque muy particular de Alex al ritmo de unos versos.... por eso de no hacer siempre lo mismo...
saludos

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

Perdón, pero con el push off, ¿a qué contaje os referís? En el libro de Faustino no lo encuentro y según leí viene en él. La verdad es que veo y requeteveo la ejecución de Tamariz en el documental y la verdad es que es tan limpio que me cuesta creer que lo haga con un contaje falso. Es maravilloso y me gustaría abrir un post titulado "Yo conocí a Juan Tamariz, me invitó a su casa, y me inscribió en su testamento" 8-)

----------


## ElGranDantón

La cuenta push-off es la cuenta de empuje. Viene en el Cartomagia Fundamental de VC.

Si no lo hace con esa técnica o una parecida, ¿cómo lo explicas tú?

----------


## hawyn yaur

yo me pensava que usaba la bucle...

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

ui, dije en el de Faustino, quería decir en el de Vicente Canuto, se me fueron los cables. OK, gracias. Atrás dicen que bucle o empuje, pero de verdad que no lo entiendo. Tamariz da las cartas primero a un/a espectador/a y cuenta 6. Cuando se las devuelven tiene las manos vacías y no las acerca a nada, pues la que apoya en la cintura la levanta muy visiblemente vacía. Puede que use la cuenta pero que alguien me explique como acaba con 10 empezando con 6 entregadas. Él podría contar menos teniendo 15 cartas con una bucle (o las que fueran), pero el caso es que las entrega a la espectadora... y ella cuenta 6.

----------


## Mistico

Eso es magia.

----------


## ElGranDantón

Es que en el juego no sólo utiliza la cuenta bucle (o la push-off). También utiliza otras técnicas a lo largo del juego.

Tú estúdiate y apréndete bien el Canuto y sabrás hacer seguro el juego.

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

Que hoy he estado ojeando de nuevo y me he puesto a hacer el juego del mago contra tahúr y provoca unas impresiones muy fuertes. Pues lo estudiaré aún más.

----------


## ign

Sí, que manía tienen algunos de querer saber cómo se hacen los juegos de los grandes.
Quizás porque los grandes maestros ya han hallado la presentación adecuada y así el que copia se ahorra el dedicarle el tiempo necesario...

 :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(

----------


## anacrin

hola amigos, en lo referente al siempre 6, creo que un grandisimo mago andaluz, lo realiza en mesa sin ningun tipo de misdirection, y quiza todos nosotros deberiamos aprovechar, como el bien dice, en lo referente a una imagen vale mas que mil palabras, en la sutileza del pase y donde... digamos pasa las cartas...
Su video, visto con sutileza repito, vereis la belleza de la magia en el contaje.

Un Saludo a todos.

----------


## ElGranDantón

Yo conozco el de Palmer, que no sé si será Andaluz o Logroñés. A mi parecer, usa un gimmick.. Pero vamos, una imagen dice más que más palabras y todo lo que tu quieras, pero la presentación de Tamariz nadie la ha superado.

----------


## rafa cama

> la presentación de Tamariz nadie la ha superado.


Eso es porque no conoces la de Mr. Poza.   :Smile1:

----------


## ElGranDantón

Pues mira, ahi me pillas jaja!

----------


## Burton

> Yo conozco el de Palmer, que no sé si será Andaluz o Logroñés.


Si no recuerdo mal, es andaluz, sevillano para más señas.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Iniciado por ElGranDantón
> 
> la presentación de Tamariz nadie la ha superado.
> 
> 
> Eso es porque no conoces la de Mr. Poza.


Eso sin contar cierta presenación 'al alimón' entre un tal Rafa cama y el mencionado Mr. Poza!...   :Lol:  La he presenciado ¡dos veces dos! en diercto y varias más repasando la garbación de los eventos... y me río siempre!   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## shark

> Iniciado por rafa cama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por ElGranDantón
> 
> ...



Yo la he disfutado una sola vez!! pero con ganas de repetir!!!!!  8-)

----------


## rafa cama

Una vez más, se trata de la presentación creada por Mr. Poza adaptada para dos magos. Así que el mérito de la presentación es todo suyo.

Quizás por ello él era el único que se llevaba aplausos.  :x 

La verdad es que yo mismo me divierto mucho haciéndola. Es el juego con el que más me he divertido en un escenario.

Saludines.

----------


## ElGranDantón

> Una vez más, se trata de la presentación creada por Mr. Poza adaptada para dos magos. Así que el mérito de la presentación es todo suyo.
> 
> Quizás por ello él era el único que se llevaba aplausos.  :x 
> 
> La verdad es que yo mismo me divierto mucho haciéndola. Es el juego con el que más me he divertido en un escenario.
> 
> Saludines.


Por que no la explicas un poco y la compartes.. Suena apetecible de conocer.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Yo te la cuento:

Sale Poza al escenario diciendo que va a hacer un juego con tres cartas. Abre la cartes, sale una llamarada y saca tres cartas quemadas (los chistes los omito, son suyos). Pide ayuda a Rafa para que le preste tres naipes. Rafa mira a ver cuantos tiene y ve que tiene 6, así que tira tres y verifica que.. tiene 6!. Esto lo repite varias veces. Lo cojonudo es ver a Poza intentando pescar al vuelo cada carta que lanza Rafa. Después de varios intentos Rafa consigue (por fin!) que le queden 3. Se los da a Poza quién, cómo no, muestra que, en realidad, son 6! Grandes aplausos para Poza.. y aparece Rafa protestando porque a él le han aplaudido menos.

Ver a ese par de gansos sobre el escenario es una risa continua y, muy importante, sin perder el foco de la magia que presenciamos. La broma no hace sombra al evento mágico.

Una 'jartá' a reir.  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Mr Poza

Por alusiones: ¿Como que gansos? jajaja

Bueno, muchas gracias por los alagos. Da gusto tener amigos así.

Cuento un poco la historieta de este juego. La primera vez que lo vi, se lo vi a Tamariz, y me encanto. intente practicarlo, pero la bucle me salia como el culo y aparque el juego por complicado :( 

Un día en casa de Rafa me enseño las cartas guimick, lo probe y vi que era perfecto. Ya podía hacer el juego!!!  El problemilla ahora surgio en la presentación que no se me ocurria ninguna buena sin plagiar a Juan. Entonces decidi en vez de hacer un siempre 6, hacer un nunca 3.

Normalmente cuando lo hago solo digo que es un juego que le tengo mucho cariño porque es el primero que aprendi, que se hace solo con 3 cartas y que mayoría de la gente sabra como se hace, porque se aprende de niño(que malo soy) entonces saco las 6 cartas con una gomilla, quito la gomilla y hay 6 cartas en vez de 3.

Digo que con 6 cartas se podría hacer el juego 2 veces pero que como solo quiero hacer una vez que me guardo 3(no las tiro). Vuelve a haber 6 cartas, con cara de no entender nada vuelvo a comentar lo de las dos veces del juego. Al final digo que lo hago una vez mas y que si no sale sientiendolo mucho voy a taner que pasar al siguiente juego, pero esta vez si que quedan 3 cartas. Entonces llega el gran momento, el famoso juego de las 3 cartas, que haciendo un pase mágico se transforman en UNA, DOS, TRES, CUATRO, CINCO y SEIS!!!!

Lo mas curioso del juego es que la gente aplaude la vez que realmente quedan 3 cartas.


Y bueno, luego lo hemos adaptado a 2 personas. Lo de meter la cartera de fuego era para justificar que saliese otra persona. Y si era persona es Rafa que lo borda, pues mejor que mejor. Un abrazo  :Wink:  

Pues eso, ahi teneis mas o menos la resentación os dejo que me la copieis  :P   y recordad que al hacer ese juego, los espaguetis bailan, las gambas saltan...

----------


## ingodwetrust

> y recordad que al hacer ese juego, los espaguetis bailan, las gambas saltan...


... Y con la maga aquella... pasamos una noche "tupenda"....

Oye, pues felicidades al "padre de la criatura" y al "padrino" de la misma por ese exitazo. Ahora sólo os queda buscar una solución para calmar las ansias de ver ese video a todos los que nos habéis puesto los dientes largos...  :Lol:  

Oye, y una pregunta que me surge. Dices que la gente aplaude la vez que realmente quedan tres, pero que después del pase mágico vuelve a haber séis cartas porque en eso consiste el famoso juego de las tres cartas (esto es lo que he entendido, si no es así me encantaría que me lo aclarases). En ese momento, ¿se nota una subida de tensión en el público? Quiero decir, si el interés por vuestra parte durante toda la rutina es llegar a tener tres cartas y en ese momento se produce un clímax, ¿se entiende otro clímax cuando las convertís en séis?. 

A ver si me lo puedes aclarar, porque tengo un cacao mental con esto de los clímax y demás que no veas.... Muchas gracias y enhorabuena de nuevo porque suena a que tiene que ser un gustazo veros en directo a los dos.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Ingod: No he visto a Mr Poza hacer el juego solo. Pero en la versión a dúo, queda genial. Aplauden cuando por fín a Rafa le queda tres y, cuando Poza hace que se conviertan en 6, se parten de la risa a la vez que se asombran. 

No sé si Darwin Ortiz o algún otro visionario habla de ello en algún libro, pero lo que consiguen es una efecto curioso. No se trata de alcanzar un climax tras una rutina preparatoria. Lo que ocurre es que la gente ya está relajada tras el 'efecto' de Rafa y cuando Poza coge las cartas para hacer su juego con 3..... SACA 6!. es decir, tras la tranquilidad hay un mazazo final que, aunque sea 'lo mismo' que lo que ha hecho Rafa.. sorprende por inesperado e inexplicable.

----------


## Mr Poza

exacto, la cosa es como dice Nacho. Cuando lo hago solo es mas o menos lo mismo. Al principio la gente no aplaude, solo se rie, es como si la magia se revelara contra el mago y la cosa le sale mal. Por mas que quiere quitar 3 cartas, las cartas siempre estan ahí. Luego por fin quedan 3 cartas. La gente aplaude porque has conseguido lo que querías(y eso que es el único momento en el que no hay magia). Luego creas tensión en esas 3 cartas, mostrandolas "muy muy muy clarito" (jaja) y se convierten en 6.

Otra cosa buena de la presentación es que vale tanto como para adultos como para niños. Los niños se mean cuando la magia te sale mal, y a los adultos les hace mucha gracia que el efecto final es el que estabas haciendo todo el rato, y tu sin darte cuenta.

Me piro a estudiar

----------


## ingodwetrust

No, no, si yo parto de la base de que la rutina es fabulosa por cómo la habéis contado. Mi pregunta surge cuando Poza dice que le resulta curioso que la gente aplaude cuando consigue quedarse con tres cartas. Si no hubiera dicho eso a mí tampoco me hubiera despertado la curiosidad   :Lol:  

Gracias a los dos por las aclaraciones y, lo dicho, a ver si algún día podemos verlo en directo también. Por cierto Mr. Poza, si te piras a estudiar es porque estás de exámenes, y si estás de exámenes te deseo suerte para ellos (y que no saques siempre tres, que eso es suspenso  :Lol:  )

----------

